# fishing the HRBT



## codfish120390 (May 18, 2010)

we were stuck in traffic and we all got the smart idea to fish so we did. big red caught a couple nice stripper and john and i hooked up on a huge ray like 70lbs and i stuck it and got it up ppl were cheering or us till VDOT came they told us we had to leave or else. i tried to kill the battery to act like we were broke down... pitiful right


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thank goodness you left...versus the or else option.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

codfish120390 said:


> we were stuck in traffic and we all got the smart idea to fish so we did. big red caught a couple nice stripper and john and i hooked up on a huge ray like 70lbs and i stuck it and got it up ppl were cheering or us till VDOT came they told us we had to leave or else. i tried to kill the battery to act like we were broke down... pitiful right


Dude that's a great fishing story.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

Ahah another dedicated fisherman


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Thank goodness you left...versus the or else option.


WTF LOL!!!!!! Goooood one LOL!!!!


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

Cody do you have to tell everybody our secret spot but yeah traffic sucks


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

codfish120390 said:


> we were stuck in traffic and we all got the smart idea to fish so we did. big red caught a couple nice stripper and john and i hooked up on a huge ray like 70lbs and i stuck it and got it up ppl were cheering or us till VDOT came they told us we had to leave or else. i tried to kill the battery to act like we were broke down... pitiful right


Wasnt aware you could get nice stripper at the HRBT and to think I drive all the way to Clanceys for a ugly one.


----------



## codfish120390 (May 18, 2010)

ha i like to raise hell and the Vdot guy said we were not alowed to b stopped on the pier seeing as how he saw us as a bomb terrorist threat


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

codfish120390 said:


> ha i like to raise hell and the Vdot guy said we were not alowed to b stopped on the pier seeing as how he saw us as a bomb terrorist threat


What pier?


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL im fishin there tomoorow with ell s for cobia seean a school of 90the other day


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

That report oughtta REALLY clog up traffic on the HRBT now! Just move your car foreward a few feet every minute or so and you won't be "stopped" on the bridge.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

codfish120390 said:


> we were stuck in traffic and we all got the smart idea to fish so we did. big red caught a couple nice stripper and john and i hooked up on a huge ray like 70lbs and i stuck it and got it up ppl were cheering or us till VDOT came they told us we had to leave or else. i tried to kill the battery to act like we were broke down... pitiful right


This is the type of story that people say that they WOULD do IF they WERE caught in traffic.. You guys actually did the damn thing!! Hope yall had a cooler with ice tho LOL!! Heros!!


----------



## codfish120390 (May 18, 2010)

na no cooler at first i was like LOOOOOK big black drum on the surface then it rolled and i like its stipper so all we had was gotchas so red threw thos they were every bit of15 -20 lbs
:fishing:


----------

